# Connectivity Issues ML47 - ProFlame 2 Transmitter



## AlaskaBear (Feb 5, 2018)

Dear friends,

I had installed the Mendota ML47 about 2 weeks ago and it worked wonderful, warming up the room and offering nice evenings by the fire. Unfortunately that lasted 2 weeks... my remote lost signal with the fireplace and I can’t get it synced again ... I changed batteries twice The remote lights up and works properly is just no communication between the Fireplace and Remote. Any suggestions? The rep in the area is going to be out for a couple of days with medical issues and it’s 0 F outside ...


----------



## webfish (Feb 6, 2018)

According to the manual , make sure the master switch is turned on. Then synch remote. Page 49. 

http://fireplaceandchimneyauthority.com/Manuals/Fullview Modern Linear Fireplace Manual.pdf


----------



## AlaskaBear (Feb 6, 2018)

webfish said:


> According to the manual , make sure the master switch is turned on. Then synch remote. Page 49.
> 
> http://fireplaceandchimneyauthority.com/Manuals/Fullview Modern Linear Fireplace Manual.pdf


Thank You for trying to answer my question... I definitely tried both ways and I also tried turning the power off and connecting the back up battery kit that came with it just to see if the flame will turn on and connect that way ... unfortunately I was not successful... I think is it might be the receiver inside the fireplace ...  I’ll just have to wait till my rep gets better and come take it all apart. Any other suggestions are welcome


----------

